# cheerio MP its been great



## uk420maan (Mar 23, 2009)

ok so i have had a long run of good luck 10+ years to be frank and now i have been offered and accepted being a partner in the company with which i am gainfully employed thus i have taken the decision to call it a day.

imagine the headline 'company director' grew 60 plants in one of his properties.

reason 1. i hardly have what one would call a habit.

reason 2. the number of plants i grow would be considered a commercial operation by the powers that be and that nice little 10' x 8' cell for quite a while just does not hold any appeal to me..

reason 3. i just do not have the interest in growing i once had what with all the associatted problems one encounters along the way and now no spare time just work work work tbh.

reason 4. i have decided to take on a new healthy outlook on my life after being an idle bugger for the past 3 years i think it's long overdue my starting to some serious exercising/stopping smoking/drinking.
(drinking stopped 2 nights ago smoking day one today exercise starts tomorrow.

everything i owned/grew is now in the non capable hands of my buddy and its upto him if he messes up or chooses to sell all the equipment i just dont care no more.............consider it a gift buddy

it's been a pleasure but in the words of Mr Frank Zappa when asked how he would like to be remembered.....

I Dont:hubba:

uk420maan aka pkj


----------



## Marsrover1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Peace go with you and safe journys.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, well good luck with this new chapter of your life.  I wish you nothing but the best.  Stay in touch.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*:yeahthat:  goodluck pkj  *


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2009)

your contributions will be missed.
Stay safe!.. best of luck...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 23, 2009)

Do they need any help?  I have an MBA in finance and international business from a top US business school .  Willing to relocate :hubba:


----------



## o K U S H o (Mar 23, 2009)

Keep it easy bro.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 23, 2009)

Peace out pkj.:ciao: 

got to hang with you over the past year, and learn from you personally. so what you leave behind, is all knowledge. will deffinately miss your grows man. new chapter. new life. grab it, and hold on tight brother. nothing but respect for you pkj...bb...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

So much for keeping it quiet pkj 

Life is made up of many winding twisty roads, what was walked on in the past, is in the past, new roads lay ahead now 

Good luck.

eace:


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 24, 2009)

lol

so thanks all for the kind words and tbh now i dont do it so to speak dont suppose itll do no harm to hang in here still.

anyway no worries all day ones exercise went well 5 miles cross country run ok it was more of a jog as ive not really ran now for about 2 years if im honest .

so the dog came along for the exercise and no crap she never even broke into a run just a fast walk i suppose youd call it.

so im going to have a nice relaxing hot bath to get all that smelly bodyheat rub stuff offa my legs.

later 

btw the objective is to see how long its going to take me to get my 8 pack back my guess is two weeks maximum.



uk420maan


----------



## rasta (Mar 24, 2009)

change is a good thing,,,,,,,,good luck,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2009)

i wish you the best


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2009)

The best of luck PKJ


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 24, 2009)

what a strange day ive had this morning was fitness time with running and then into bath cleaned up and into the office *** never done office stuff before but tbh it was soo cool all ive done all day is tout for new contracts and email pretty moody emails regarding long overdue account payments along with 1 email regarding some work we did a while back that has failed and as it was a sub contract job we are liable but on the other hand the manufacturer of said products we fitted is 1st in the firing line as the product was not up to the specified standard at the time and we informed them of it but they were adamant the client would never 'get wind' u.k. expression btw as it happens they have so all gone pete tong so court case looming.

tell it to the judge as my friend would always say.

lol

uk420maan


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to see your still hangin out.. I change hobbies every couple of years, so I know how it feels to lose interest in something that once seemed like the most important thing  in your life..... but I love my garden stay in touch man!


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 24, 2009)

Good luck, amigo. I hope life offers you everything you want.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 24, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> btw the objective is to see how long its going to take me to get my 8 pack back my guess is two weeks maximum.


*
who are u trying to kid :shocked:*:giggle:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 24, 2009)

don't forget to stop in from time to time and help out a little. lots o' newbs to tend to..lol...peace out and good luck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *who are u trying to kid :shocked:*:giggle:


 
:yeahthat: 

ostpicsworthless: 


:rofl:


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 24, 2009)

erm other than you ukgirl and sm probably only me

i shall 13 days today post dated pics to verify abdominal development or lack of it

lol

uk420maan


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

:giggle:  Lookin forward to those pics there pkj.  :hubba:


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 24, 2009)

watching abking pro advert wow them americans can sell some shite:hubba:   

enjoy my before belly photo :holysheep: 

lol

uk420maan


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2009)

:spit:       Yep, you seriously need the exercise!!!  Get busy.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 24, 2009)

dude, you got that gone in 2 week no prob, dont let uk420 girl bring ya down!

wish ya thebest of luck man!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck with everything but we all know you'll be growing again someday lol.
I walked away from the weed for a couple of years, dint even bother me been round people smokin it but sooner or later it grabs you again lol.
Now i'm growing it lol.
All the best fella


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks all and i know its a bit prior to the 2 weeks but im getting there only done 3 runs to date too busy with this work nonsense atm 

but day one 5 miles cross country 

3 days later 3 miles cross country faster pace:holysheep: 

2 days later and now about 4 days ago 2 miles road running actually running according to my dog who came along all 3 times to take the piss.:hubba: 

so dont laugh im an old geeza now.  

uk420maan


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 3, 2009)

well folks im off for good im glad to have met you all but as ive no interest in weed anymore i just dont see the point.

well wishes to ya all and one day ya know ill be back.

love kisses and peace out to ya'll

uk420maan a.k.a. parkingjoe


----------



## 420benny (Apr 3, 2009)

Best wishes for ya!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 3, 2009)

All the best, see you soon lol


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol just reading through some old posts by someone who seems a little like me
Pmsl
Wow i have calmed down some.
T4


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 24, 2011)

Salut multiples Je suis une personne différente après avoir pris froid que les principaux pill.Enjoy ya frencie noël Joe.
P.s. Ai-je mentionné im multilingues traducteur bien google linguales. 
Lol 
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2011)

:stoned:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi I am a multiple different person after taking cold as the main pill.Enjoy Joe Christmas is Frence. Ps Did I mention im multilingue.

Well thats confirmed the online translator didnt work too well.

What it should have read was....

Hi multifarious im a different person after taking a chill pill.Enjoy ya frenchie xmas Joe 
P.s.and did i mention im multilingual good google lingual.

Lol
T4


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 24, 2011)

:confused2: Don't matter I didn't understand you either way 

:huh: Can you tranlate it to hillbilly



 Merry Christmas


----------



## nvthis (Dec 24, 2011)

Uh huh huh, Turkeyneck was here... Now that's old...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey where's my special Xmas message?  You know I'm much better lookin then he is and I smell better too.  

Merry Christmas to you guys from the Lone Star State.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 25, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey where's my special Xmas message? You know I'm much better lookin then he is and I smell better too.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you guys from the Lone Star State.


 
If you are talking to me, then yes.. You are definitely much better looking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hey where's my special Xmas message? You know I'm much better lookin then he is and I smell better too.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you guys from the Lone Star State.


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol where is turkeyneck these days not seen him around for ages.
T4


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2011)

Notice he ignored me?  My beauty made him speechless, lmfao!!

Haha nv and ozz.  You told me y'all were hunks.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 25, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Lol where is turkeyneck these days not seen him around for ages.
> T4


 
Last I talked to him (it's been a few months) he was still on tour.. He's been on tour for a long damn time...


----------



## Irish (Dec 25, 2011)

i wanna know who said you smell good? lol... 

hillbilly lingo. haha


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah i wouldnt ignore ya sm ya are far better looking in the flesh than ya profile yahoo piccy for sure and i hope ya all had a great xmas day yesterday and nv sure hope he comes back as i loved his posts seemed a great person imho
T4
Was multi who said she smelled real nice
Lol
T4


----------



## Irish (Dec 25, 2011)

in the flesh? what i miss?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2011)

You didn't get your invite Irish?
*wink wink*


----------

